# Getting rid of the spare tyre



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

What is the best way of getting rid of the belly?

i've been told numerous ways by a lot of people, such as just doing Cardio, or no cardio but a diet and working the abs. SO I'm just alittle confused.

Anyone got any good suggestions for getting rid of the belly?

thanks

G


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Spot reduction does not work! However much you train your ab's it wont make a difference to the size of your belly, if anything it might make it bigger, as the ab muscles will be growing!

A belly is a build up of excess fat around the ab's, genetics chooses where your fat goes, wether it be on your ass, arms or belly. The only way to reduce this is to use more calories than you consume, via dieting cardio or both!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

hello giblets,

benjj is right.

what you may find aswell,when you diet to lose the belly you will lose.

size on other bodyparts,which is a bit gutting.

this has happened to be alot,

how much you weigh now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

At the moment, I weigh about 78kgs at the moment. I did weigh 82 about a month ago but had some serious life issues and i just stopped eating.

So now I'm piling on the mass and trying to shift some of the belly in the process.

The only place i have some serious fat left is the belly, and no matter what I do it just dosen't want to go.

Must admit, I am taking Mass gainers, but drinking them in water and not milk like I use to. My calorie intake is around 3500 a day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

do you do any cardio? i found doing cardio while bulking helped keep the stomach tight.

but to really lose the gut mate you are going to have to lose weight.

its the quickest way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

yeah.. I do plenty of cardio. I do a 40 min session on a wednesday and saturday. on a sunday I normaly walk or cycle.

So I think I'm doing plenty of Cardio, just can't shift the old belly.

I can probably lose weight, but don't want to incase I start losing some of the muscle weight I've gained. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

have you tried a eca stack?

these help retain muscle while losing fat,


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

OK.. time to be honest..

whats an ECA stack??

I have L-Glutamine, various minerals and vitamins as well to try and help with keep muscle mass whilst losing weight.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ephredine, caffine and asprin

Helps burn fat, unfortunally ephredine is only avalible on prescription, but I'm sure there's ways round that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Ah.. That i can do.

I can get my hands on Ephredine, or something similar no problem.

Thats something I might try. In what portions do you recommend I take the stack?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't remember what the exact mix is but I think its:

30mg of Ephedrine

200mg of Caffine

200mg of Aspirin

Anyone confim if thats right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

I've managed to get my grubby little hands on some Ephedrine and Caffine, all in one tablets, but what about the aspirin?

is it just normal aspirin?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

yeah, don't see why not!

Take it easy to start with tho, my missus took it once, f**ked her up big style!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

yeah, will do. Probably check the packaging for the amount of MG per tablet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

> 30mg of Ephedrine
> 
> 200mg of Caffine
> 
> 200mg of Aspirin


the ones i have are nutrasport eca stack and the exact dosage is.

20 mg eph

200mg caffeine

324 mg aspirin.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

..well there ya go, i was nearly right....... is that the dose for a whole day or per tab?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello steve

Where did you get your eca stack from?

J


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Steve, That is much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

I take it the amount steve has written is the daily dosage for taking the ECA stack?

Just after some clarification on that


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

hi

its the last box of them i have, sold the rest now.

the dosage is that amount taken 3 x a day,

so daily it would be

60mg eph

600mg caffeine

972mg of aspirin a day

i usually start on half the dosage just to get used to them, as they are very strong.

hope it helps

cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

ah ok..

guess I will need to buy more eph then since I only have 50 at 10mg each..


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah looks that way.

I've seen it advised somewhere you only take them for up to 2- 4 weeks max,


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

yeah it is dangerous stuff, i find eca has a bad affect on my bollocks,

what make eph have you got giblets? where you get it from?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

I have fit4life, some canadian make.

I got it from a friend at work who use to do the weights, but has given up due to being in a car crash earlier this year.


----------



## Middle Aged Nooby (Oct 9, 2005)

How do Giblets "just can't shift the old belly. " I reckon it all starts in the supermarket . . . . just DONT EVER BUY Digestive biscuits, or beer.

Personally I find eating Baked Beans on toast for supper makes a difference round the gut . . . usually within a few weeks . . .then I get fed up of em, but really, it does seem to work. . . full of energy, and virtually fat-free

Good Luck


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello fella,

Sounds to me that your far too concerned with which chemicals you can take rather than just doing the serious work that weight loss takes.

Eat less than you burn and you will lose weight. As someone said already, you can EITHER add muscle OR lose fat. There are exceptions, but your focus should be one or the other.

You say that you do plenty of cardio, 40 mins twice a week. Well I gotta say, that dont sound very serious to me! If I were trying to lose fat, I would be doing at least an hour 4 or 5 times a week. I would keep my protien up and clean while seriously cutting the carbs.

Get that side of it sorted before starting the pills fella!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

giblets said:


> What is the best way of getting rid of the belly?
> 
> i've been told numerous ways by a lot of people, such as just doing Cardio, or no cardio but a diet and working the abs. SO I'm just alittle confused.
> 
> ...


FierceFrets advice is spot-on. Forget all the chemicals and drugs, the most sustainable and lasting way to lose body-fat whilst gaining muscle is to combine a well thought out weights workout (ie: targeting only one muscle group) *with *a cardio workout.

I'm not a weight training guru however, a close frined of mine has competed at martial arts level for GB and knows a fair few things when it comes to training.

When I want to shave off body fat whilst maintaining weights I do this workout x 4/5 times a week:

- Arrive: 5 minutes light rowing on ergometer (swap every other week with cycle or stepper)

- 10 minute stretch (legs, back, neck)

- 45 minute weights session

- 25 minutes cardio (I am to burn 400+ calories in this session either on treadmill, cycle or rowing).

- 5 minute stretch (this burns calories as well BTW, as well as reducing incidence of injury and improves posture)

- 15 minutes weights to close off the session

Using this programme for 6 weeks I came down from a rather tight fitting 34' waist into a very easy fitting 32' waist; basically x3 big notches on my belt. Also I cut out beer and replaced it with wine (only at the weekends)

Next time you try your trousers on, try doing the belt up x3 notches tighter, that's how much fat you'll lose :wink:


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

eca stacks can be good, but if your not careful they can mess you up a bit.

the stack increases the production and distribution of noradrenaline in the body which is great for training, as you can get them extra couple of reps out! another good thing is that it increases your metabolism by around 10% so it can be a great addition to a cutting program, though it does this by increasing your body temp. by about 2 degrees so is a little dodgy!

if used properly along with proper training the fat should fly off you!

as i said above its great for cutting, but not really the best thing to be on when trying add big muscle. basically because eph is an anoretic, which means its a hunger suppressant, which is one of the main reasons why you'll lose weight when on the stuff!

the reason why people say a max cycle of 2-4 weeks is because it's pretty easy for your body to become dependant on both on the eph and caf.

some people can have bizarre mood swings, with depression, anxiety, etc. when on it for a while.

definately shouldn't be taken if you've got heart problems!

if you do decide to use it, you'll need to get used to the 'buzz', which can seem really weird, and sometimes a bit sickening!

obviously there's people on here that know alot more about it them me, i'm just going off personal research and experiences.

(and sorry if this is already up on the board!)

conclusion: agree with FF, however hard circuit training max. 3 times a week instead of 'normal' cardio (if you know what i mean) i reckon is the better option! (if i'm wrong please feel free to correct me..i'm no training guru! and always learning!)


----------

